# what came good out of your anxiety



## dawnoldduckk (Nov 5, 2009)

for example my creativity is a great way of expressing myself, without my camera i dont know where i'd be.another thing would be my great appreciation for everything around me... what are you thankful for.. whats something you have because of your anxiety that not alot of other people do?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Whenever my anxiety isn't too severe, I like to reinterpret it as excitement or enthusiasm.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm very easy going and low maintenence. I don't have a thing for drama like a lot of girls do. My boyfriend loves this about me because some of his past girlfriends were always trying to start an argument or cause drama somehow. I think my SA makes me appreciate things more. I appreciate my best friends more, my boyfriend.. I try to always remind him that I love him and that I appreciate him..... I personally like the fact that I'm not always talking. I like how I don't always feel the need to be jabbering about something. I like comfortable silences.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

some people in my life have told me i'm a good listener and if it is true, I think it might be partly due to my sa. maybe since i hardly talk at all, it allowed me to learn to listen well:b but also, maybe the suffering sa has given me allows me to empathize easier with other people's suffering than if i had a more easy, carefree life, i dunno.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

As silly as it sounds... I may have dodged a few stds.


----------



## Vior (Nov 13, 2009)

I tend to appreciate little acts of nature more, like the sun peaking through a fence.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

my introspectiveness and ability of deep creative writing =)...plus all the free time to do it lol


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> As silly as it sounds... I may have dodged a few stds.


Never had a pregnancy scare like a lot of guys I know! ^5


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

rasberrykiwi said:


> some people in my life have told me i'm a good listener and if it is true, I think it might be partly due to my sa. maybe since i hardly talk at all, it allowed me to learn to listen well:b but also, maybe the suffering sa has given me allows me to empathize easier with other people's suffering than if i had a more easy, carefree life, i dunno.


Took this right out of my mouth. I too always get complemented on being a good listener, and its probably because I don't really talk that much.

I also seem to have a knack for remembering random bits of info from conversations with people. Funny that I can remember things about other people better than I can than about myself


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My SA leaves a huge void in my life where a social life should be. I fill that void with working out every day, staying in shape, and constantly working towards new fitness goals. Thanks to SA I'm in pretty good shape and good health as well.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

I can read people very well. Due to my many years of observing people. I'm sure that's a thing a lot of people with SA can do. I have a mind of my own instead of following like sheep..


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Think I know more than I would if I'd lived life without it. Being indoors so long I thought well I might as well learn something, so started reading, watching the odd educational program on TV (when they're ever on). Also im more philisophical about life sometimes, like the post up there, I can appreciate the sun coming through the clouds, the small things.


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll echo some of what others have said. My social anxiety has caused me to be deeply introspective, and I have become aware of things that most other people miss out on. I've dedicated much of my time to reading books, mainly non-fiction and philosophy. I also enjoy embarking on solo wilderness adventures. Nature is the place I go to find my sanity, and I have connected with the natural world in a more profound way than most people because I am not encumbered by all of the attachments of society. In a way, I suppose that my social anxiety has been a "blessing." However, that doesn't eliminate the discomfort or loneliness that I often feel.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My obsessive perseverance.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I probably wouldn't have picked up the piano again, had I other things to do.


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

If I didn't have a social anxiety problem, I would have never met _her_...and that would be a real shame.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Siick said:


> If I didn't have a social anxiety problem, I would have never met _her_...and that would be a real shame.


Same here.
I met my boyfriend because he noticed that I was walking alone on the tour of campus the first night, and so he came over to walk with me.
We've been together for almost 2 years, and he keeps helping me work toward overcoming my social anxiety and depression. Even when I'm mean and angry with him...


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

^I hope to have a similar story...without the part about being mean and angry with him(her, in my case lol).


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Siick said:


> ^I hope to have a similar story...without the part about being mean and angry with him(her, in my case lol).


Well, I'm only mean and angry when I'm really depressed or nervous. I'm not *always* mean to him, so please don't get the wrong impression!


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't, don't worry haha.
I'm kinda the same way when I am in a relationship, but instead of being mean/angry, I just get really dumb and paranoid. I'm glad your boyfriend understands, that's really nice of him.


Oh, and I also think having social anxiety has allowed me to develop a different outlook on life than most people. I'm not a money-hungry, status-seeking greedy person. I don't care about any of that. I have one interest in life. It's called "doing whatever feels most comfortable." I don't think I'd have that attitude if I wasn't able to spend so much time with my thoughts and nothing more. I think I have it right and society has it wrong. Do whatever you want. :yes


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Ive never gotten into a single car accident cause i dont wanna have to talk with the other person


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> Ive never gotten into a single car accident cause i dont wanna have to talk with the other person


Lol..yes me too 
I'll add another thing..anxiety has made me open to everything. I'll try anything once. I don't find much point in living a boring life (when i could be doing something fun) , i've done that for most of my life. I'd rather live than exist as cliche as that sounds.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Im not really judgemental of people. If I see them doing something stupid or bad I'd think "Meh, I can see myself doing something like that".


----------



## 1stexpert (Nov 19, 2009)

i learnt more about what i was afraid of in life and i became more motivated towards achieving it , so i can say that SA has made me much stronger in life


----------



## rgambord (Nov 22, 2009)

Let's see... people say I'm a very good listener. I also think I'm lot more independent than most people, and a lot more free thinking because I'm the only one that really knows me at all. I've also met some amazing people that are like me... When both of us feel awkward, it makes things a lot better XD


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Saved a lot of money from not going out and drinking every weekend.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm non-judgemental and I always look out for peoples feelings, if I see someone getting singled out or treated like crap I try to stick up for them.Also I would have never met the most amazing guy in the world, had I not ever had anxiety.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

1stexpert said:


> i learnt more about what i was afraid of in life and i became more motivated towards achieving it , so i can say that SA has made me much stronger in life


I agree with this 100%. I definitly feel like I'm a much stronger person because I've had to face all the challenges SA has thrown my way.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

SA kept me out of gangs.


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

The only good part is i don't get into a lot of trouble like the rest of my friends.:nw


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I've saved myself from rejection, saved money from not going out, I don't smoke, I'm not pregnant, I don't take drugs, I haven't joined a gang.

I'm sure there's more too.


----------



## brittanybear1990 (Nov 24, 2009)

I very rarely have to deal with confrontations.


----------



## sweetcakes (Nov 24, 2009)

i studied a career and i'm almost finishing because i couldnt get a job and be independent so i just went with my family's obsession, in university i learned to give speeches even if i was choking and dying, only once in 7 years had a panic attack in the middle of a presentation and my teacher got me out of it saving me for another hour of talking, learned to pretend i was someone else, a more daring person, did courses on management of voice, it helped me a lot, though these 2 years that i no longer have interpreting courses, translation has taken me back to the library mouse i used to be, just now i'm forcing myself out of it as next semester i got my thesis on interpreting so,, it's helped me, that and foundation x) to cover the redness of the face lol... smart clothes do a lot for me too, make me look like a totally different person, so being weak and shy and stupid may have saved me from becoming an abused wife or one of those things that happens to submissive ones like me


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have too much of an issue when it comes to being patient and waiting...I guess that's a positive thing. I'm more patient with myself if nothing else counts with that...I would never have taught myself to play piano had it not been for my social anxiety keeping me inside 24/7...lol. I don't get into the same trouble my other siblings get themselves into because of how outgoing they are, since I never go out or make it my place to get in other people's business, or really need others company as much...


----------



## seizethecarpe (Nov 29, 2009)

I think for me SA has made me realize a lot about who i am, what i like, the reasons why i act certain ways, etc. If i never had this anxiety, i would have never tried to find my true self, who i really am and the reasons why i think certain things. I think by having SA, and then once you get rid of it, you can see life a lot differently than most people.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Rixy said:


> Im not really judgemental of people. If I see them doing something stupid or bad I'd think "Meh, I can see myself doing something like that".


this


----------

